# Custom knife wanted



## APBcustoms (Mar 20, 2014)

So I know there are a lot of people out there who make knives. I want a knife made out of wootz steel aka Damascus. I want a genuine hand made blade and I have these cocobolo knife scales id like it made out of they are 1x2x5 and id like it to be a fixed blade and have file work on the back. I really want it to look like a real piece of art.
And if possible I would like to do this as a trade for rosewood and curly maple knife scales I mean I could trade a good bit of wood.


----------



## APBcustoms (Mar 20, 2014)

Here is a sample of some of my rosewood


----------



## Cody Killgore (Mar 20, 2014)

APBcustoms said:


> I want a knife made out of wootz steel aka Damascus



I'm not looking to trade but just wanted to mention something. Wootz damascus is actually a crucible damascus (meaning it is smelted in a crucible) as opposed to pattern-welded damascus where you just weld multiple pieces of steel together. If you are looking for actual wootz, I doubt you will find someone here that will have any. If someone does have it, I would imagine it would be outrageously expensive.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Molokai (Mar 21, 2014)

Does it need to be stainless damascus or carbon damascus?
I am not looking for trade just asking


----------



## APBcustoms (Mar 21, 2014)

as long as it's beautiful it work for me and this is a display piece so the type doesn't matter I guess

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## APBcustoms (Mar 21, 2014)

Well I did some research and found that I am gonna want wootz steel I found a guy in Russia that makes it and his blades are about 150-300 which isn't to bad so I'll probably order a blade from him and go from there thanks for your help guys


----------



## Cody Killgore (Mar 21, 2014)

Austin,

I'm glad you've found what you were looking for. That price is a bit suspicious though. Just make sure you know what you are getting.

Cody


----------



## APBcustoms (Mar 21, 2014)

Yeah I'm a little suspicious of that to but I'm talking to a friend of my dad's two makes prinsloo knives in Australia about making one


----------



## Molokai (Mar 21, 2014)

I have to agree with Cody.
Hope you will find the knife you are looking for.


----------



## Fret440 (Mar 21, 2014)

I didn't know what the difference was. I stumbled upon this article. I bet our knife makers have read it. Looks very labor intensive.

Jacob

http://projects.olin.edu/revere/Cool links/damascus sci amer jan 2001.pdf

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## robert flynt (Mar 21, 2014)

I ran across a knife maker several times at shows that was known to replicate wootz. His last name Pendry I think. He is a master blade smith and I'm fairly sure I can get his address if you need it but I doubt he would trade for wood. Like Cody said, it is expensive and most master smiths work sell in the high end range.


----------



## APBcustoms (Mar 21, 2014)

Yeah I realized that after I put this up haha thank you. I'm waiting for a response from theuns prinsloo he has done some custom knives for us I have one with giraffe bone and my dad has a Damascus and buffalo one


----------



## robert flynt (Mar 21, 2014)

APBcustoms said:


> Yeah I realized that after I put this up haha thank you. I'm waiting for a response from theuns prinsloo he has done some custom knives for us I have one with giraffe bone and my dad has a Damascus and buffalo one


Theuns is a very good folder maker. If you look inside the folder there are little africany figures etched on the spring or spacer. Had a table next to his a one of the Guild shows in Florida and we had some good knife making conversations. He is the only knifemakers I know who can blue 416 S/S. He explained it to me but he used some nasty acids and chemicals to do it, that I didn't want to try. Seem like he told me he used to be a school teacher. He hasn't come to the guild show the last few years but he is always at the Blade Show which is coming up the first weekend of June, if you can make to the show you can pick out one he will have displayed on his table. He flies in from South Africa ever year for this event.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## APBcustoms (Mar 22, 2014)

Thanks for the info where's the show?


----------



## robert flynt (Mar 22, 2014)

APBcustoms said:


> Thanks for the info where's the show?


The Blade Show is in Atlanta GA. at the Cobb Galleria, June 6-8


----------



## APBcustoms (Mar 22, 2014)

robert flynt said:


> The Blade Show is in Atlanta GA. at the Cobb Galleria, June 6-8



Awesome I'll check that out


----------



## robert flynt (Mar 22, 2014)

APBcustoms said:


> Awesome I'll check that out


If you make it to the show bring your walking shoes because it must be 3 ac. of knives and related supplies.


----------



## APBcustoms (Mar 22, 2014)

Wow might have to bring a Cane for that one


----------



## APBcustoms (Apr 7, 2014)

@RonNewton I saw your knives any interest in making a knife with one of these blocks and in return I'll give you the other and some other rosewood


----------



## RonNewton (Apr 7, 2014)

APBcustoms said:


> @RonNewton I saw your knives any interest in making a knife with one of these blocks and in return I'll give you the other and some other rosewood



Thank you for the interest but I no longer take orders due to a rather lengthy backlog of over ten years wait time.


----------



## APBcustoms (Apr 7, 2014)

RonNewton said:


> Thank you for the interest but I no longer take orders due to a rather lengthy backlog of over ten years wait time.



Worth a try haha beautiful work by the way


----------



## robert flynt (Apr 7, 2014)

I have to say, that in the price range you are shopping, you will be hard pressed to find a maker that will trade a custom knife for wood. All the makers I know, making high end knives, would rather have the cash and hand pick their wood already stabilized. It is hard to justify a trade when you have a cash customer ready to buy, even if it was ancient ivory or mother of pearl.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------

